# WWE Night of Champions



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*July 26, 2009 at the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H vs. John Cena
Maryse (c) vs. Mickie James
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy
Chris Jericho and TBA (c) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)
Tommy Dreamer (c) vs. Christian
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Dolph Ziggle
Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Montel Vontavious Porter vs. The Miz vs. Carlito vs. Jack Swagger vs. The Big Show*​


----------

